# Halloween Photo Theme of the Day



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

This thread will be updated once a day from now (10/6) through Halloween. Each day will have a different theme. Your job, dear poster, will be to find (or take) a picture of your very own that matches your interpretation of that theme. Make it your own picture, no borrowing someone else's photography from the interwebz! If you take a picture of a prop, it doesn't have to be yours, but you had to have taken the picture (or made your significant other do it). While each day will bring a new theme, feel free to post to a previous day's theme if you come across something you like and you can post more than once.

Rewards: None! I'm a cheap bastage! This is just for fun!!

October 6th: *Holiday Lights*
October 7th: *Witches*
October 8th: *Graves*
October 9th & 10th: *Black Cats*
October 11th: *Ghosts*
October 12th: *The Color Purple*
October 14th: *Skeleton*
October 15th: *Fire*
October 16th & 17th: *Body Parts*
October 18th & 19th: *Coffins & Caskets*
October 20th: *Candles*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ha, fooled you! The Halloween subforum is under the command of Haunti and Zombie. so I can stay on my duff

Actually, this is a fun idea, not that I have a camera handy at the moment.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

*Photo Theme of the Day - 10/7 - "Witches"*

Okay! Second day for the Photo Theme of the day! We can do better people.

Today's theme is *Witches*! Which witch you wonder? Any will do. Dig through your own archives! Find something cool at a store and have your camera, snap it!

If you haven't submitted a photo yet and we've moved on, go ahead and add one later!

Again, no interweb witches. You're own photographs, please!

Here is my seed witch:


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't have a witch with me, but that is a really cool photo.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Witch and her pumpkin house;


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I've merged the photo theme threads. There's no need to create a thread for each day.

Thank ye.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

The Bottle Lady


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Okay, cool. I was freaking out for a second before I realized that was a better solution!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

> The Bottle Lady


I can't quite tell if she won or lost the fight that took her eye...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Let me find a good pic of my witches!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

*PTotD (10/8) - Graves*

Now we got the ball rolling!

Your assignment for Friday, October the 8th will be a grave one indeed...

*Graves*

Gravestones, Graveyards, Open graves, what not (gravel not acceptable! )


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

*PTotD 10/9 - 10/10 Black Cat*

Hmmm.. No bites on Graves.

Was too busy to post one on the 9th! So I'm combining the 9th and the 10th with *Black Cats*!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a grave a day (or two) late










This is the best we have for a black cat.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about a shot of our dog stalking a black & white cat?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

> This is the best we have for a black cat.


Very regal


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

*Photo Theme of the Day - 10/11 - "Ghosts"*

Today, boils and ghouls, our theme is *Ghosts*!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Ghosts are a big favorite here.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

Bottom left


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

*PTotD - Purple*



> The oldest and strongest emotion of mankind is fear, and the oldest and strongest kind of fear is fear of the unknown.
> --H. P. Lovecraft


If the unknown is what scares you, then fear not, fellow haunters, for I bring you your Photo Theme of the Day for 10/12: *The Color Purple*


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

The best I can do is purple lighting;


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The best I can do is our vampiress with purple sunglasses and wig.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

*PTotD - Skeleton*

Sorry for missing yesterday. Had the day off from work and was busy in the garage all day...

But, for today, our new theme is: *Skeletons*!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ha! I have one for the last two themes...purple and skeleton...


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Yay! Skeletons!


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

IMU I love your pirates!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

IMU your photo op is amazing


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

Cant participate today, I'll see if i can tomorrow.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Wow, those skeletens are on FIRE! Which brings me to today's theme: *Fire*...

(I am the king of segways, not!)


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

now THAT is a cool shot! you took that yourself? Awesome!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

*PTotD - Body Parts*

And in the better late than never division, this weekend's theme is *Body Parts*










I dare you to tell me you looked at this and didn't think of Thing from the Addams Family...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We have a few body parts lying around.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I'm getting behind on these! Too much to do!

Today's theme is *Coffins*










Got this little box at Michael's for only a couple bucks!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

MacabreRob said:


> Today's theme is *Coffins*


Just coffins? How about coffins or caskets? (There's a difference  )


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Sure! I'm flexible... or so my wife claims...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Casket:


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

*PTotD - Candles*

Today's theme, dear haunters, is *Candles*


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

not my best pic but here we go


----------

